# Do you recognize this flower?



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

This flower is growing on our son's property and I'm not able to find it on flower identification site.
Zone 6A, bloomed in mid-May.
As a bud, it's a very tight, cone shape and then blooms open to a round flower. Single flowers on a shrub about 2 feet tall, 3 feet across. Leaves are symmetrical and smooth.
There is no scent.
Appears to have been intentionally planted by the previous owners a while ago - it's definitely established, but there's just one in the middle of the front lawn, sitting all by itself.

Thanks


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Looks like a perennial (wild) sweet pea, I think.


----------



## Mistyf (Apr 4, 2008)

It looks like wisteria.


----------



## haunted (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't know what it is, but if there is no scent it is not wisteria. Wisteria has a rich, sweet fragrance. It looks a lot like wisteria though.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Looks like American wisteria (Wisteria frutescens)


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I agree with Tiempo. The lack of scent confused me, but apparently American wisteria doesn't have a scent and since the vines are short, it would look like a bush. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wisteria_frutescens


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

I vote wisteria also.


----------

